# Problems applying Clear Gloss Poly to Padauk



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

I recently bought a Jet Variable speed 10-14 Mini Lathe and I've been turning Wine bottle stoppers. I've recently learned that it's better to use some sort of friction polish to finish, but for the time being I've been finishing them with MinWax Clear Gloss Polyeurethane. I've had no problems with the Rosewood, Walnut, Zebrawood and a few others, but I've tried turning 2 stoppers out of Padauk and every time I put the Polyeurethane on it doesn't seem to dry all the way. I wait 24, 48, and even after 72 hours the finish is still sticky. I'm guessing it's something to do with the wood. I'm not sure. If anyone has any insight please fill me in. I'd love to learn something new! Thanks.

-Steve

****in the picture there is no finish on it.****


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The long dry time just goes with Padauk wood. The wood has a natural high oil content that makes the finish dry slow. It will help a little if you seal it with shellac first before applying the polyurethane.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

Steve,

Thank you so much for the insight. I'm still a novice and any advice that I can get is much appreciated! I'm going to take it, run with it, and learn from it. Woodworking and lathe turning has been in my family for 6 generations that I know about, and I'm the only male in the family that has any interest in carrying on the tradition. I'm so excited at age 26 after 8 years as a diesel mechanic in the Marine Corps to finally be able to pursue my true passion! Thanks again Steve!

-Steve


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Paduk is oily. You sure you want it in wine poly urethane or not? 


And while on the topic: 
Wine starts to spoil the instant it is opened. 
The initial stages of this spoliation is beneficial and is observable if one takes a few sips right away and then after a while after the wine has taken on some Oxygen and started to change. Note the change? 
No change? - - Really - - then the wine is horrid wine or maybe opened too soon.

I had a Shingleback Reserve one summer evening that was at it's absolute peak the moment I opened it. This is unusual because the timing is so tight. Each and every sip was dramatically different from the sips before and after. It was changing in the glass~!! Quite a delightful experience. And from a not terribly expensive wine to boot. 

As the wine opens up and takes on more and more oxygen it's also starts to turn acid and rather quickly to vinegar - a few days or a week and it's just nasty. 
So drink the whole bottle the same evening you open it.

You can slow the O2 conversion by putting it in the fridge. Of course one won't want red wine cold but~ ~ ~ ~

Another way to slow the spoiling is to pump some inert gas into the bottle displacing the ATM and cap it tightly.

But really finish the wine within an hour or so of opening it. 

Think of lit like beer. 
Beer loses it's carbonation and takes on oxygen and becomes nasty after not terribly long at all.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could try thinning the polyurethane with some naptha. Wipe the wood down with acetone first and when it dries (should be right away), apply the poly.

We use a bottle air pump to create a vacuum in the unused portion. Don't seem to have a spoiling problem. Wife likes Merlot.










 







.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

wine is fine after being opened. Just have to refrigerate it. If it still tastes good a month from now its good. Tastes bad discard it....

Personally I wouldn't mind having bottle stoppers for liquor. Whats the going rate for these?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wood85 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thank you so much for the insight. I'm still a novice and any advice that I can get is much appreciated! I'm going to take it, run with it, and learn from it. Woodworking and lathe turning has been in my family for 6 generations that I know about, and I'm the only male in the family that has any interest in carrying on the tradition. I'm so excited at age 26 after 8 years as a diesel mechanic in the Marine Corps to finally be able to pursue my true passion! Thanks again Steve!
> 
> -Steve


 At one time shellac was easy to find at paint stores because a lot of people were using knotty pine wall paneling. The painters would seal the knots with shellac first to help keep them from ozzing sap.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Padouk is pretty, and if it's sealed and finished right I don't think that it would be a problem using it as a wine bottle stopper. Thanks guys for all the info about wine. I'm not too picky myself, sometimes I leave wine corked on my counter for 2-3 weeks and it does taste different with time, but to me it's still drinkable most of the time.


----------

